# pretty, purple eyes! (..pic heavy!)



## MAC is love (Dec 4, 2006)

Hello, ladies! This is my first tutorial. Let me say, this tutorial making process is _harder_ than you think! Very time consuming, haha. Good thing this wasn't a very hard look to do, otherwise I'd be up forever. Anyway, I always wanted to try one of these, & well, I was bored today so I figured I would give it a try. I had just gotten out of the shower & I put my hair up. (So excuse the scary hair in the first 1/2 of these pics!) I am one of those people that you're like, "Damn...she looks SCARY without makeup..." hahaha! But hey, what can you do. Enough pointless rambling, on we go!



these are the items i used:







*prep+prime eye in medium*
*bare canvas paint*
*shell ccb*
*filament e/s*
*beauty marked e/s*
*nocturnelle e/s*
*CG great lash mascara*
*blacktrack f/l*
*studio fix fluid in NC25*
*select moisturecover in NC20*
*MAC brushes 190, 224, 217, 208*

maybe this tutorial thing wasn't a good idea..i don't want to show my BARE FACE!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








okay fine; if i HAVE to. (EEEEEK!) yes, my skin
pretty much hates me right now.






take some prep+prime, about this much:






apply all over eyelids, like so: (oops, blurry pic!)






you really won't look any different. all the primer does it kinda even out the skin color & "prep" the eye for the eye makeup. next, take some bare canvas paint (or base of your choice), about this much:






apply just like you did the primer, all over your eyelids






again, you probably won't look much different. it's a very 
neutral colored paint.






next, take some shell CCB and apply it to browbone, like so:






now for the color! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 with your 224 brush, pick up some filament e/s






apply all over eyelids






including the browbone area!






won't be TOO much of a difference, just a little sparkle noticeable with some color






with the same brush you used for filament, pick up some beauty marked e/s. apply only to the lower half of your eyelid. blend as well as you can, it doesn't have to be perfect.




_

it will turn out something like this. keep in mind beauty marked looks different on people with different skin tones than me! haha i think it looks so pretty on some people. on me, it's just kinda "_meh_" don't worry if it's a little messy at this point, you can clean it up later.






with your 217 brush, pick up some nocturnelle e/s and blend around beauty marked.






next, apply some more nocturnelle, only this time blend into your crease as well.






it will more or less turn out like this. it doesn't look too great here, but later on it will.. 






pick up your fave mascara tube (this isn't my fave, my MAC zoomlash is MIA 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) apply it to your lashes, i'm sure most of you know how to do this, but here's a picture anyway! haha






here we are after mascara is applied to both eyes. if it clumps a little bit, just use a lash seperator to get rid of that. 






next, get your 208 angled brush and swipe some fluidline on it.






apply blacktrack onto your waterline (or wherever you like lining) i pull my eyelid a tiny bit down so i can line it okay. btw, i know i have a little bit of black on my lower lashline, i was trying some eyeliner out before getting in the shower and i didn't get all the way off 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









it'll look something like this. don't worry if you smudged a little bit, that happens to me a lot lately since my eyes get really watery fast during allergy seasons!






before starting face makeup, remove all shadow fall out or smudged liner, etc. with a baby wipe, or whatever you like. 

i like doing my face makeup last for the most part. pour a little bit of studio fix fluid onto your hand like so. use as much as you'd like, but this is how much i use, more or less.






YAY! i can finally cover up some of the scary-ness. take your 190 brush and pick up some of your SFF off your hand. next, just swipe some on your face, then blend it all together as best as possible. remember not to miss any spots, as you don't want your foundation to look weird! i just realized, this pic looks like i have a weird tan on my neck. LMAO..






here we are, finished with foundation.






get your select moisturecover and dot some onto your face, in whatever areas you wish to... well, conceal. 






i just use my foundation brush to blend my concealer as well, but some people like to use different brushes for each product. 






OMG, we're practically done! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









the mandatory lame face. always needed!






i have some chapstick on. for the lips, just apply some shell CCB over your chapstick or lip primer/whatever. if your hair is up, let it loose! haha. i look MUCH better now. the reason i put it in a bun after i get out of the shower is because it gets MAD curly (the scary kind) so when i put it in a bun for a little while, then let it loose, it looks a lot nicer. not as scary.. hahaha






here we go. see how pretty it looks in these pics?






if you see a little bit of e/s on your brows or around them, just clean them up a tiny bit. 






kind of a closed eye picture. i know the e/s looks creased here, but it's not. it's 'cause i can never get my eyes to relax when i wanna take pictures like this. 






thumbs up for giving this a try 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ! haha, let me tell you..this takes some serious balls. especially posting those naked face pics. AHHH! 






now finish getting dressed, and go out and have some fun! here's a kiss for all my fellow specktra ladies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









and we're DONE!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  *phew*






i know this wasn't the best tutorial, but i tried, keep in mind this is my first time trying this! haha. even if i helped just 1 person, that's enough to keep me happy.


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Dec 4, 2006)

**First, I must post te requiste; some letters on my keyboard are not workin <yea...tat s one of tem.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I ll be appy wen tis ets fixed!  Bear wit me!**

*Anyyywayyy...*

*TY for doin tis!!  You are a BEAUTIFUL irl...ummm.....yea...you et te point..(I ope..)..*

*I just wanna point out one tin....*

*If I *may* make a su  estion...I tink you would do A LOT better wit an NW MAC foundation..instead of an NC...you look like you ave more pink tones in your skin t.an yellow....I know I m not  a MU artist, but I PERSONALLY tink te NC foundation is not a ood matc. for your skin...It looks like it was.es you out too muc, and makes you look too pasty...*

*I ope I m not offendin you....You are suc a ood lookin  .irl (woman...we ll use tat word for better clarity 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)....I just wanted to make a lil su..estion....opefully you won t be offended....I ope you c.eck out some NW foundation...I tink your skin tone will look muc. better if you are matc.ed correctly...*

*Tank you for takin te time to do tis...sorry about all te letters I am missin....My usband will prob. take te laptop down tomm. to et it fixed (crosses fin.ers)...*


----------



## MAC is love (Dec 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *YvetteJeannine* 

 
_
*If I *may* make a su estion...I tink you would do A LOT better wit an NW MAC foundation..instead of an NC...you look like you ave more pink tones in your skin t.an yellow....I know I m not a MU artist, but I PERSONALLY tink te NC foundation is not a ood matc. for your skin...It looks like it was.es you out too muc, and makes you look too pasty...*

*I ope I m not offendin you....You are suc a ood lookin .irl (woman...we ll use tat word for better clarity 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)....I just wanted to make a lil su..estion....opefully you won t be offended....I ope you c.eck out some NW foundation...I tink your skin tone will look muc. better if you are matc.ed correctly...*
_

 
of course i'm not offended! thanks for the comment. i've wondered about that too, actually. but every time i've gone to MAC, i've gotten matched as an "NC" person. but i think i might try out the NW just to see which one i like better on me. also, the flash makes my face m/u look a little different than it does IRL. i don't think it looks bad in person. thanks for the suggestion though. & good luck with the laptop


----------



## n_c (Dec 4, 2006)

This is a very pretty everyday look...I like it. Thanks for posting...hopefully you'll do more tutorials!


----------



## Lalli (Dec 4, 2006)

really great tut
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 perfect for everyday
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 u look gorjus!


----------



## happy*phantom (Dec 4, 2006)

great tut! thx for your patience doing that.


----------



## makeupgal (Dec 4, 2006)

This is a great tutorial.  I agree with the NW suggestion.  I think you will like it a lot better.


----------



## prinzessin784 (Dec 4, 2006)

Great tutorial!  I love all the steps that really show everything that you did!


----------



## ebonyannette (Dec 5, 2006)

LMBO @ yvettejanine ha ha she is so determined to post with her jacked up keyboard, LOL now thats a true specktra addict! luv ya girlie!

I think this looks great very easy to follow and fun to watch!


----------



## monjang_p (Dec 22, 2006)

Wow! This look suits for your skin tone and yor face shape. COOL!


----------



## Green_eyes (Jan 8, 2007)

Thanks for the tutorial


----------

